# Strange Smells You Like



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the smell of a dog that hasn't been bathed in awhile. I associate the odor with happiness. I don't even mind the wet dog smell most people hate. What about everybody else? Do you like any weird smells other people think are bad?


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome topic. I love the smell of new things; books, cell phones, movie/video game cases, etc. That's pretty much it honestly. My nephew likes the smell of skunk for some odd reason. haha!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the smell of gasoline.  Have ever since I was a child, used to love to go to the "filling station" we called them back then!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Brem said:


> Awesome topic. I love the smell of new things; books, cell phones, movie/video game cases, etc. That's pretty much it honestly. My nephew likes the smell of skunk for some odd reason. haha!


I like the smell of skunks! My husband does too.  I hate the new plastic smell though, makes me sick.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I like the smell of gasoline. Have ever since I was a child, used to love to go to the "filling station" we called them back then!


You know, I like the smell too. Oh and freshly cut grass, I love the smell of cut grass.



Coral said:


> I like the smell of skunks! My husband does too.  I hate the new plastic smell though, makes me sick.


haha! I guess my nephew isn't the only one.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I like the smell of gasoline.


Me too! I've always loved that smell. Also paint thinner and fresh sheetrock. They remind me of my childhood because my dad was a carpenter.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the smell of the brewery.  It makes me want to buy hops and boil them in the house to see if I can get the same effect.  Whenever I drive by the Busch plant in Williamsburg I put the windows down and inhale as deep as I can, I don't care if it's pouring down rain.  Oh... and I don't drink beer, I don't much care for it ><


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Gin and I don't drink


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That reminds me of another one... I love the smell of pipe tobacco, never smoked anything in my life, but I love the smell of it to the point I've considered buying some just to have as like... potpourri...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I like the smell of gasoline. Have ever since I was a child, used to love to go to the "filling station" we called them back then!


I loved that when I was a kid, but once they completed the changeover to unleaded gas, not so much. There must have been something in the lead that made it smell better, or maybe the additives they use now detract from it?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love it that many like the smell of gasoline! However, I will one-up that. I love the smell of the whole oil refinery! My father was a sales manager for Texaco, and his office was at a refinery in San Diego. When I was small, sometimes I got to go to work with him on Saturdays......and they had typewriters to play with! So the smell is an early childhood memory.

I also swear that school cafeterias smell just the same today as they did 60 years ago!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I _*hate*_ the smell of tires and diesel. Makes me nauseous and dizzy. Clearly, you won't see me on Ice Road Truckers anytime soon.

Love the smell after a rain shower. Fresh cut lumber. (We've done a few too many projects.) The murky mucky smell on cape cod at low tide.

nothing really weird though.

Dara, how do you come up with your interesting threads? Do you think hmmm... what would be a good thread--or do they just hit you?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the smell of rain after it falls on very dry earth, the smell of newly bathed babies, cinnamon, and coffee.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Dara, how do you come up with your interesting threads? Do you think hmmm... what would be a good thread--or do they just hit you?


I think I just have a weird mind. Strange questions and observations pop into my head throughout the day and while a sane person would probably let them go, I feel the need to dash to the keyboard and share.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I love the smell of tomato plants.  When I come in from tying them off, I can still smell it on me for a while afterwards.

Rubber cement.  Although I don't sniff it enough to get high.  I used to have a dog that would go crazy if I held the brush in front of his nose, snarling and growling and barking.

Suave Strawberries and Cream shampoo.

I was talking to an old girlfriend on facebook, and she told me she's into all kinds of perfumes from all over the world.  She sent me a few small vials of some, and one of them reminds me of being with her.  Haven't admitted that to my wife though.  

And mimeographs.  I guess I'm dating myself with that one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

rosemary. I cannot walk past a rosemary plant without running my hand over it in a sweeping gesture and then smelling my hand for like 15 minutes. DH hates the smell of rosemary.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Coral said:


> I like the smell of skunks! My husband does too.


I love the smell of skunks too. From far away.  A lot of weird smells are good from a distance. I like the smell of fresh paint and moldy old books.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay I like the smell of gasoline probally not the best thing to smell but what the heck and new crisp money from the bank, you know that may be my favorite smell.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the smell of a wooden match right after it is lit! I can remember licking the matchstick as a child, when I cooled.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gasoline-- yes!  (Better as a kid, I agree-- the leaded stuff must have had something to it.)

We had those blue-toned mimeograph worksheets when I was very little (kinder? first grade?) and all the kids would sniff them.

New carpet, new drywall, timber, new furniture...  Ahhh.  

My dad smoked a pipe and would use the cherry tobacco.  Wow, that smelled good.  I like some cigars, too (the scent).

Cannot stand:  some dry erase markers, burning plastic of any type.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My dog's paws have that strange "Frito" smell.  I love that.  I also like when she comes in front being outside for a while.  She smells like freshly dried laundry.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Armpits.

Totally weird, I know!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the smell of my horse!

Diane


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the smell of a tent, esp the 1st time of the season when you put it up.  Reminds me of my childhood vacations.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

What a great kooky thread! I like a number of smells already listed:

• Gasoline
• mechanic garage (reminds me of my grease monkey father)
• wet pavement
• freshly cut grass
• the crown of a baby's head
• the smell of a man who's been outside working in the sun
• tar weed (because they remind me of horses)
• horses
• bear clover
• lupins in the summer
• the smell of my husband's skin
• New car
• Fresh paint
• lumber
• freshly tilled soil
• kittens

(My oldest son likes the smell of skunk)

I'm sure there's more. I tend to be more sensitive to smells. 

Kim


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> I love the smell of skunks too. From far away.


Oh yes, definitely from far away! I'm not a fan of how they smell up close, or how my dog smells after she's been up close to one.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

jillmyles said:


> Armpits.
> 
> Totally weird, I know!


I actually like that smell too but it can't be just any armpit. It has to be my husband's. Don't ask me why his smell better than anyone else's.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

After I color my hair and use the provided conditioner, there's a nice coconut smell that's very pleasing.  I love to go by the Wonder Bread plant while they're making fresh bread-yummy!  Once when I visited my ex-SIL in Beaumont, Tx, I was complaining about a smell (I think it was kreosote) and my BIL told my that was the smell of "money".  Another good smell is a freshly bathed baby, especially after putting powder on them, nothing sweeter


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice thread...

Rain and the smell of sagebrush after rain
The ocean
Wood burning on a cold night
fresh coffee
spices when I'm cooking


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Bacon!

Not that I'd want it as a perfume or anything...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> Not that I'd want it as a perfume or anything...


It would attract the guys.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

tsilver said:


> I love the smell of rain after it falls on very dry earth, the smell of newly bathed babies, cinnamon, and coffee.


All of the above, plus the smell of an almond based glue used for scholastic projects. It was called Coccoina. I don't know if it exists anymore, but 30 years ago, every Italian elementary classroom smelled of that when it was Christmas/Easter time.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the smell of crayons and Elmer school glue!


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh man I love the smell of crayons too, same with pencils. 

Oh I also love the smell of a cool breeze coming through an open window. It also helps when it's raining, love that smell a bit more.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, yes-- crayons. But only new crayons.  For some reason, after they've sat there for a while they stink.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Licorice...


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> Bacon!
> 
> Not that I'd want it as a perfume or anything...


There actually IS a bacon perfume out there . . .

Like others have said, a lot of smells evoke happy memories, like:
campfire smoke
Pine trees
fresh Finnish pulla 
herb shops
vanilla
whole wheat bread from the oven


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the smell of Germolene ointment and anything antiseptic. I also like the smell of wet roads/pavement. I hate the smell of cinnamon (also hate the taste).


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Shoe stores.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Play-doh gives a smell that transports me back to childhood. So does cow manure, but I can't say that I like the the latter.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love earth smell after rain.


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

The Happy Meal Box! You know what I'm talking about! 

_"...After the things are broken and scattered, the smell and taste of things remain poised a long time, like souls bearing resiliently on tiny and almost impalpable drops of their essence, the immense edifice of memory"_


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ozone.
But I don't know if that would be classified as "strange". Oh well, I still like it.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

leather


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

There's an ethanol plant a few miles from my house.  People have been complaining about the smell.  I don't know if it's just me or what, but to me it smells like bread rising on a window ledge... just a little sour and yeasty, with a slight flour smell underneath.  I kind of like it...

And then there's the smell of a charcoal and woodsmoke grill fire... mmmmmm... makes me wanna sit outside for ten hours drinking beer and smoking some kind of tasty animal (generally pork or beef... not much of a game animal eater).  Which is usually what I'm doing whenever I smell that smell...


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the smell of gasoline, as well. Plus, the smell of a bookstore.


----------

